# Questions about purchasing Photography CC subscription



## Replytoken (Oct 28, 2018)

B&H is currently selling the Photography CC 12-month subscription with a $25 e-gift card included.  My questions are how long can you hold a purchased download/activation card before using it without it being invalid, and how many can you activate at one time?  For example, if I purchase three, can I activate two at once to push out my renewal 2 years, and can I then activate the third one two years later just before the subscription expires?  I am not certain if Adobe treats these like gift cards that are good forever, of if there is a set expiration date and a limit on how many can be cashed in at one time.  Any wisdom would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Oct 29, 2018)

Here's what I think is happening:  B&H has a deal with Adobe to sell Annual Subscriptions at a price that allows B&H to make a profit.   I don't think you are going to be able to buy multiple licenses and apply then to the same instance of the subscription.  Whether these B&H plans have an expiration date is probably irrelevant.   Should Adobe decide to raise it price and to have one or more stale activations, what do you think might happen?
B&H should be able to tell you how long the activation card is good for before you have to activate it.  If you can stack them back to back, then waiting until one has expired before activating the next one would be the way to go.


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 29, 2018)

clee01l said:


> Here's what I think is happening:  B&H has a deal with Adobe to sell Annual Subscriptions at a price that allows B&H to make a profit.   I don't think you are going to be able to buy multiple licenses and apply then to the same instance of the subscription.  Whether these B&H plans have an expiration date is probably irrelevant.   Should Adobe decide to raise it price and to have one or more stale activations, what do you think might happen?
> B&H should be able to tell you how long the activation card is good for before you have to activate it.  If you can stack them back to back, then waiting until one has expired before activating the next one would be the way to go.


This is akin to what I was thinking, but I thought I would see what others know or had experience with.  It is not a bad deal if one needs a year subscription/renewal.  I believe that Microsoft allows discounted subscription purchases for Office 365, but you can only use one at a time (or just before renewal).  I did not know what Adobe's policies were.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 30, 2018)

Perhaps you should contact B&H and ask them.

-louie


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 31, 2018)

LouieSherwin said:


> Perhaps you should contact B&H and ask them.
> 
> -louie


I have been a bit preoccupied this past week as my beloved has been sick so I did not get a chance to contact B&H.  I thought the sale was until next Monday, but it seems to have expired yesterday.

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2018)

If it's just their basic prepaid card (likely the same as they sell on Amazon), you can just apply them all to your account in one go and it just extends the expiry date by X number of years. Always worth looking out for the lightning deals on Amazon.


----------

